# Beretta model 71



## Walle (Dec 20, 2016)

I cannot turn disassembly shaft to point to barrell end. It will turn toward trigger but appears to be blocked to turn to front. Any suggestions?


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

The slide must be positioned so the cutout on the slide is over the ...montaggio.. lever and the point of the lever can rotate in the slot.

It should flip forward pointing about 45degrees down from the barrel, not parallel with the barrel. 

Check out Berettaforum.net there is a wealth of information on the 70 series, and pictures too!


Some of the 71's hitting the market appear to be dirty and may actually need some heavier cleaner to free up parts.

You can also check this Beretta section on this site section for older articles.


----------

